# PC benchmarks



## Gizmo

What does yours get

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 85%, Gaming 102%, Workstation 62%
CPU: *93.1%* Intel Core i7-4770K
GPU: *124.5%* Nvidia GTX 980 Ti
SSD: *74%* Adata SP600 512GB
HDD: *51.6%* Samsung Spinpoint F2 1TB


----------



## Gizmo

http://www.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## Necris

personally i found my happiest time in PC's was when i stopped benchmarking,
benchmarks make me sad,sadness makes me broke.

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 46%, Gaming 43%, Workstation 31%
CPU: *58.5%* AMD FX-6300
GPU: *52.3%* AMD R9 280X
SSD: *29%* Transcend SSD320 64GB
HDD: *35.6%* WD Green 1TB (2010)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 70%, Gaming 85%, Workstation 44%
CPU: *76%* Intel Core i5-4460
GPU: *97%* Nvidia GTX 980
SSD: *77.3%* Adata Premier SP610 256GB
HDD: *49.2%* Seagate ST3320418AS 320GB


----------



## VapeDude

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 79%, Gaming 99%, Workstation 49%
CPU: *78.1%* Intel Core i5-3570K
GPU: *117.4%* Nvidia GTX 980 Ti
SSD: *102.8%* Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD: *31.1%* Seagate ST32000542AS 2TB
HDD: *55.9%* Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 500GB

My one HDD failing badly, time for a new one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

I need to get those samsung drives. They look like the business @VapeDude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

Yep and the Pro range even better

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy

Said to myself lets build a gaming PC again. Saw the price of the gtx980 and said let me rather spend money on things that matter. Ah the grown up life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeDude

eviltoy said:


> Said to myself lets build a gaming PC again. Saw the price of the gtx980 and said let me rather spend money on things that matter. Ah the grown up life



"Things that matter" is relative to what you want/need


----------



## Necris

Agreed.my benchmark score is pathetic,but IRL I can't fault actual performance.
Well maybe the 64gb ssd needs upgrading.
Comparing my little 280x to a 980 is just silly.the card costs more than my entire system


----------



## eviltoy

VapeDude said:


> "Things that matter" is relative to what you want/need



hahaha that is true right now nappies


----------



## shabbar

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 41%, Gaming 13%, Workstation 28%
CPU: *60.6%* Intel Core i7-2670QM
GPU: *2.7%* Intel HD 3000 (Mobile V1 1.1/1.2 GHz)
HDD: *48.7%* Seagate Momentus 2.5" 750GB (2010)


----------



## shabbar

not sure if mine is good or bad , i have a dell xps 17 l720x


----------



## Necris

@shabbar
looks like it defaulted to power saving gpu,set power settings to max performance and you should get a better result

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Necris said:


> @shabbar
> looks like it defaulted to power saving gpu,set power settings to max performance and you should get a better result



Thanks will give it a try and post back


----------



## Mike

UserBenchmarks: Desktop 95%, Gaming 83%, Workstation 57%
CPU: *99.6%* Intel Core i5-4670K
GPU: *82.6%* Nvidia GTX 970
SSD: *93.8%* Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
HDD: *87.9%* Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
HDD: *62.6%* Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB

Heh  Think my cpu is at 4.5 or 4.6ghz.. And ram is at 2400C10. Must say, it's a nippy rig but the 4k monitor just destroys my gpu in most games


----------



## regularvapeguy

UserBenchmarks: Game 76%, Desk 91%, Work 71%
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K - 101.2%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB - 74.2%
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 500GB - 90.3%
HDD: WD Blue 2TB (2015) - 79.7%
RAM: HyperX Fury 2666 C16 2x8GB - 83.9%
MBD: MSI Z370 GAMING M5 (MS-7B58)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Mine is starting to age a little in certain departments....

UserBenchmarks: Game 122%, Desk 91%, Work 88%
CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K - 89.5%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080-Ti - 157.4%
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB - 112.3%
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - 90.2%
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB - 63.5%
RAM: Corsair CMU32GX4M2C3000C15 2x16GB - 83.6%
MBD: Asus X99-DELUXE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

This is why I'm still resetting the outposts in Far Cry 3. 

UserBenchmarks: Game 13%, Desk 32%, Work 15%
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E7500 - *25.2%*
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT - *5.9%*
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB - *51.6%*
HDD: Samsung HD321HJ 320GB - *61.6%*
RAM: Unknown 1x4GB - *19.3%*
MBD: Intel DG41WV

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## supermoto

UserBenchmarks: Game 53%, Desk 54%, Work 43%
CPU: Intel Core i7-4860HQ - 72.4%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 980M - 54.6%
SSD: Samsung MZHPU512HCGL-00004 512GB - 128.1%
HDD: HGST Travelstar 7K1000 2.5" 1TB - 76.7%
RAM: Samsung M471B1G73DB0-YK0 4x8GB - 69.9%
MBD: Asus G751JY

I presume this is a fairly decent machine.


----------



## Raindance

UserBenchmarks: Game 11%, Desk 22%, Work 13%
CPU: Intel Celeron Dual Core T3300 - 17.1%
GPU: Intel Mobile Series 4 Express Chipset Family - 0.4%
HDD: Toshiba MK2565GSX 250GB - 33%
RAM: Unknown 2x2GB - 15.1%
MBD: Toshiba Satellite C650

Words like tree trunk and surf board were also used.


----------



## TheV

UserBenchmarks: Game 130%, Desk 89%, Work 65%
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K - *93.3%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080-Ti - *179.2%*
SSD: St1000lm024 HN-M101MBB 750GB - *96.6%*
SSD: Corsair Force 3 120GB - *40.2%*
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2000 C9 4x4GB - *78%*
MBD: Asus Z87-A


----------



## RainstormZA

Gaming 20%
Desktop 46%
Workstation 30%

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/9045727

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 3.1-3.3ghz - 66.9%
GPU: MSI AMD Radeon HD5770 1GB GDDR5 - 13.1%***
HDD1: Seagate Barracuda 160GB SATA1 - 36.3%
HDD2: Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 - 69.9%
HDD3: Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA2 - 41.4%
HDD4: Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA3 - 56.7%
RAM: Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 2 x 4GB Dual-Channel DDR3-1600 - 51%
MBD: Asus P8H67-M LX


***B!tch please. My GPU performs very well in Skyrim on Max settings. Everything in Skyrim looks beautiful, looks almost real. In fact I'm playing it right now, again for the 100th time. 
​


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> UserBenchmarks: Game 11%, Desk 22%, Work 13%
> CPU: Intel Celeron Dual Core T3300 - 17.1%
> GPU: Intel Mobile Series 4 Express Chipset Family - 0.4%
> HDD: Toshiba MK2565GSX 250GB - 33%
> RAM: Unknown 2x2GB - 15.1%
> MBD: Toshiba Satellite C650
> 
> Words like tree trunk and surf board were also used.


I also had treetrunk-surfboard-treetrunk, but I dont feel so bad now looking at your stats.
Mine are probably mahogany and tri-fin skegs in comparision.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> I also had treetrunk-surfboard-treetrunk, but I dont feel so bad now looking at your stats.
> Mine are probably mahogany and tri-fin skegs in comparision.


Nothing wrong with pine dowels and a converted ironing board. I'm here aren't I? LOL

For what I use it for I do not need any more.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> For what I use it for I do not need any more.



Totally agree, its basically just the new Dx10 games that I cant run, but otherwise everything is just peachy and has been since 2009.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

UserBenchmarks: Game 76%, Desk 87%, Work 67%
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600 - 98.1%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB - 75.1%
SSD: Mushkin MKNSSDSR500GB 500GB - 85%
HDD: Seagate ST31000333AS 1TB - 45.1%
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666 C16 2x8GB - 87.1%
MBD: MSI B360 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B16)


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I have this burning question I think this is the right place to ask. 
I need a desktop, i plan to assemble my own. where can I buy spares here in cape town for cheap ??


----------



## Marius Combrink

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have this burning question I think this is the right place to ask.
> I need a desktop, i plan to assemble my own. where can I buy spares here in cape town for cheap ??


Depends. Do you want to buy new or second hand?
If new I suggest you look at Wootware or Rebeltech both offer really great service
If you want to go the used path, I suggest you register on Carbonite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Marius Combrink said:


> Depends. Do you want to buy new or second hand?
> If new I suggest you look at Wootware or Rebeltech both offer really great service
> If you want to go the used path, I suggest you register on Carbonite


new or second hand :- usually I go for new but because of budget constraints I might consider second hand, need not be state of the art. Looking for something with a decent graphic performance, should at least run Call of Duty: WWII without lag be it at lowest screen resolution.


----------



## Darius1332

Wootware, landmarkpc and EStorm for new items. Estorm are not local but have a warehouse or someting in CT as they do same day delivery on most things. Carbonite as said is best for second hand just make sure it is a person with good iTrader rating as there were a ton of scams earlier this year.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Thanks @Marius Combrink and @Darius1332. looking at the prices that new ones are for, I think I will wait for a suitable deal on the classified section of that forum


----------



## Marius Combrink

in serious need of some upgrades

UserBenchmarks: Game 88%, Desk 65%, Work 41%
CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 - 76.5%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 980 Ti - 102.4%
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB - 73.5%
RAM: Samsung M378A1K43BB1-CPB 1x8GB - 38.8%


----------



## Marius Combrink

and the wifes pc needs a new GPU

UserBenchmarks: Game 52%, Desk 67%, Work 34%
CPU: Intel Core i3-6100 - 65.2%
GPU: AMD RX 570 - 55.2%
SSD: Apacer AS330 240GB - 96.2%
RAM: Transcend JM2400HLB-8G 1x8GB - 37.7%
MBD: Gigabyte GA-H110-D3A-CF


----------



## RainstormZA

@Raindance is this what you were looking for?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Yip, this is it! You are a star @RainstormZA !

Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Yip, this is it! You are a star @RainstormZA !
> 
> Thanks.


So the results?
Where are they?!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Too ashamed to post my results atm, but ordering a new desktop soon, my wife's new credit card is watching me with sad eyes can't disappoint it 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

UserBenchmarks: Game 119%, Desk 135%, Work 122%
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K - 119.3%
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070-Ti - 122.2%
SSD: Samsung 960 Evo NVMe PCIe M.2 250GB - 238.1%
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 3600 C18 2x8GB - 97.7%
MBD: Asus ROG MAXIMUS X HERO (WI-FI AC)


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> UserBenchmarks: Game 119%, Desk 135%, Work 122%
> CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K - 119.3%
> GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070-Ti - 122.2%
> SSD: Samsung 960 Evo NVMe PCIe M.2 250GB - 238.1%
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 3600 C18 2x8GB - 97.7%
> MBD: Asus ROG MAXIMUS X HERO (WI-FI AC)


No ways @Christos only a 1070Ti. i am soooo disappointed in you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> No ways @Christos only a 1070Ti. i am soooo disappointed in you.


Had to skimp somewhere to afford my ultra wide screen 
Edit: also a work in progress. Will be adding things as I go along.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> No ways @Christos only a 1070Ti. i am soooo disappointed in you.



Yeah was expecting atleast 2*2080ti or a Titan Z Juma version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> Yeah was expecting atleast 2*2080ti or a Titan Z Juma version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would it help if I said I wasn't a gamer?


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> Would it help if I said I wasn't a gamer?



No.....There is no excuse to have a Ultra wide without a high end card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> No.....There is no excuse to have a Ultra wide without a high end card
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 1070ti does just fine at 3840x1080

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Would it help if I said I wasn't a gamer?


No


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> My 1070ti does just fine at 3840x1080


For counter strike yes


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> For counter strike yes


Well I do play CSGo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

How is this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> So the results?
> Where are they?!


Well, after seeing the specs you’ve posted I’ll just claim that I needed the info for a friend. Lol.

I’ll test the mighty 2012 Macbook Pro tonight.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> View attachment 147667
> View attachment 147668
> 
> How is this?


Another way to shut em up is to post your internet speed and usage....... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Cornelius said:


> Another way to shut em up is to post your internet speed and usage....... lol



Since his got netflix and no need to download ill hazard a guess on what his heavy usage is for and on that wide screen I’m sure he has VR aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> Since his got netflix and no need to download ill hazard a guess on what his heavy usage is for and on that wide screen I’m sure he has VR aswell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No VR and i hardly watch anything on my monitor. My bad months are 1.7TB of data usage 
So far this month:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

Which ISP are you on to pull that? And at what speed, no shaping/throttling?


----------



## Christos

Darius1332 said:


> Which ISP are you on to pull that? And at what speed, no shaping/throttling?


Websquad. on a 200/200 uncapped package. No FUP policy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Photon beam!

Gaming 1 000 245%
Desktop 2 000 184%
Workstation 90 003 209%


What can I say, it's a Mac...

Test executable does not work on proper computers.
Tried to run it using Wine but forgot how... Obviously what needs an upgrade here is me.

(We're all still friends here .. right?)

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> Well I do play CSGo


Liar liar pants on fire!

Saying you weren't a gamer...


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Well, after seeing the specs you’ve posted I’ll just claim that I needed the info for a friend. Lol.
> 
> I’ll test the mighty 2012 Macbook Pro tonight.
> 
> Regards


Hahaha Ditto, mine pales in comparison


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Got a new desktop finally !!

UserBenchmarks: 
CPU: Intel Core i5-8400 - *89.5%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1050-Ti - *41.8%*
HDD: WD Blue 1TB (2012) - *1,272.5%*
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4 2666 C15 2x8GB - *89%*
MBD: Asus TUF B360M-PLUS GAMING

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

DDR4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Photon beam!
> 
> Gaming 1 000 245%
> Desktop 2 000 184%
> Workstation 90 003 209%
> View attachment 147688
> 
> What can I say, it's a Mac...
> 
> Test executable does not work on proper computers.
> Tried to run it using Wine but forgot how... Obviously what needs an upgrade here is me.
> 
> (We're all still friends here .. right?)
> 
> Regards


El Capitan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> El Capitan?


Nope, pure BS. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

any counter-strike players here ?


----------



## Christos

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> any counter-strike players here ?


There are a few. What is your rank?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Christos said:


> There are a few. What is your rank?


 I am going to play it for the first time . I used to play condition zero on lan several years back so thought this will be good to start again. 
Just downloaded steam and purchased the game.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

need a crash course on CSgo


----------



## Darius1332

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> need a crash course on CSgo



Learn to swear in Russian then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> need a crash course on CSgo


dont die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> dont die



When i use to play that use to be my chant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

